# Debating on front led location



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Im debating to put a set of small led lights on the sides of my grill on a 2016 F250. There seems to be a perfect area where they would face directly left and right. My question for the guys who run forward led's, how bad is the flash back while plowing while it's snowing.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Brian Young;2073106 said:


> Im debating to put a set of small led lights on the sides of my grill on a 2016 F250. There seems to be a perfect area where they would face directly left and right. My question for the guys who run forward led's, how bad is the flash back while plowing while it's snowing.


So you're going to mount it on the chrome part of the grille or on the inside of the grill facing sideways?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

BossPlow2010;2073162 said:


> So you're going to mount it on the chrome part of the grille or on the inside of the grill facing sideways?


Mine's just black but where it jets out, I guess you'd call it the middle part of the grill. There's panel that runs the entire height of the grill and it's about 2.5" wide and yes mount there on each side.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's how I did mine..


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If a mini bar isn't enough to keep someone from hitting you, then all the lights in the world won't make any more difference.

Don't hack up a grille/headlights/tail lights etc for flashy lights.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

a close up


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;2073207 said:


> If a mini bar isn't enough to keep someone from hitting you, then all the lights in the world won't make any more difference.
> 
> Don't hack up a grille/headlights/tail lights etc for flashy lights.


LOL about 10 minutes ago I was thinking the same thing, if anything I'd like to put them right at the rear of the bedside but these beds rust fast enough without drilling holes in it.


----------



## GrowingSeasons (Jan 24, 2012)

i would recommend against drilling any kind of holes in ur truck but that just my opinion look into hide aways in the head lights or taillights and if ur looking for something in the back i run a 48" sound off signal nline light bar mounted between the bumper and tailgate and its really bright and stealthy


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

GrowingSeasons;2074602 said:


> i would recommend against drilling any kind of holes in ur truck but that just my opinion look into hide aways in the head lights or taillights and if ur looking for something in the back i run a 48" sound off signal nline light bar mounted between the bumper and tailgate and its really bright and stealthy


Can you post a pic of the 48" sound off in the back?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and pics guys. Ive decided not to add anything at this time to the front. I might however add some Fennix ? 120's to the rear at some point, I like how I can use these in place of the oem reverse bulbs. IDK, we'll see, the Hella MLB 200 I got for this truck is very bright and with the white/amber combo it should be seen well enough.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

GrowingSeasons;2074602 said:


> i would recommend against drilling any kind of holes in ur truck but that just my opinion look into hide aways in the head lights or taillights and if ur looking for something in the back i run a 48" sound off signal nline light bar mounted between the bumper and tailgate and its really bright and stealthy


So drill into your headlights and taillights instead of the bumper or the grill? I think I'd rather drill into the former... And that's what we do, no issue...

I personally think putting lights on the corners or close to it is the way to go, it gives warning the full dimension of the truck vs just one light on top of the cab


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Brian Young;2074671 said:


> Thanks for the replies and pics guys. Ive decided not to add anything at this time to the front. I might however add some Fennix ? 120's to the rear at some point, I like how I can use these in place of the oem reverse bulbs. IDK, we'll see, the Hella MLB 200 I got for this truck is very bright and with the white/amber combo it should be seen well enough.


I mounted 4 feniex t6's in my front grill of my 2012 f350 and did not drill a single hole. I also have strobes n more e4's in the grills of 2011, 13, 15 F550 without drilling any holes.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

AG09;2074780 said:


> I mounted 4 feniex t6's in my front grill of my 2012 f350 and did not drill a single hole. I also have strobes n more e4's in the grills of 2011, 13, 15 F550 without drilling any holes.


Can you post pics of how our did it?


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

MXZ1983;2074942 said:


> Can you post pics of how our did it?


Here you go. Hope this helps.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

AG09;2075751 said:


> Here you go. Hope this helps.


Looks good. 
To the OP
Here is how I did mine. Obviously it's an XL.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

^^they are Fed Sig 6 LED self contained units. Very bright. Like them a lot!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

They all look guys, nice and clean! I think Im going to add some Cannon 120's to the rear for a start. Im not a light junkie but just remember last year a few areas we do it's so much easier backing into the street than going around again to pull in or back dragging and while our led's are bright it just didn't catch peoples attention enough.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm all about side and rear warning (rear corner visibility when backing out of a driveway, or front corners when pulling out). Looking side from the grille sounds good, flashback should be minimal. 

When it comes to forward warning, those two bright 55W headlights let people know you’re coming. It's not like you’re trying to pull people over... never understood the concept behind heavy front facing warning lights on a plow vehicle.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hubjeep;2076212 said:


> I'm all about side and rear warning (rear corner visibility when backing out of a driveway, or front corners when pulling out). Looking side from the grille sounds good, flashback should be minimal.
> 
> When it comes to forward warning, those two bright 55W headlights let people know you're coming. It's not like you're trying to pull people over... never understood the concept behind heavy front facing warning lights on a plow vehicle.


Mine ended up there for warning oncoming traffic when pulling large agricultural equipment. Some of our equipment requires an escort as well. Thats me!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

MXZ1983;2076227 said:


> Mine ended up there for warning oncoming traffic when pulling large agricultural equipment. Some of our equipment requires an escort as well. Thats me!


That makes sense. If something wider is behind you.


----------



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

Brian Young;2074671 said:


> Thanks for the replies and pics guys. Ive decided not to add anything at this time to the front. I might however add some Fennix ? 120's to the rear at some point, I like how I can use these in place of the oem reverse bulbs. IDK, we'll see, the Hella MLB 200 I got for this truck is very bright and with the white/amber combo it should be seen well enough.


I added the Fennix cannons Amber/White to my 16 F250. I really like them. I have the upfitter switches and used #4 for them and the Atomic cab lights that I have yet to install. I was nervous drilling the hole, but after the first one it was a piece of cake. I also bought the Atomic third brake light/ cargo light. I did not yet hook up the flasher either. I am nervous about dropping the headliner with those airbags staring at me.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I mounted my grill lights behind the grill instead of on the front. I'll try and grab a daytime pic of them off to show where they're at.


----------

